# Mirror/sensor cleaning. 20D..



## HoboSyke (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey guys I have a canon 20D and I realised when I looked through the lens I could see 2 dust specs. I cleaned the lens, they are still there. So I bought a mini rubber blower thing that you squeeze air with.
After further inspection I realised that the sensor was clean but the mirror had the dust on it. I used the rubber blower and successfully removed one of the pieces of dirt, but one of the pieces is still lodged on the mirror. What can I use to dislodge the dirt of the mirror? Im unsure what would be safe to use on the mirror.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 17, 2005)

As you found out...if you can see the dirt through the viewfinder, it's not on the sensor but on the mirror, viewfinder or lens.  If you can see it clearly, it's probably not on the lens.  

Be vary careful around the mirror, if it gets out of whack, it will need to be fixed...and any dirt or marks on the mirror will not affect the photos in any way....just annoy you.


----------

